# Preferred recordings of Mahler symphonies. . .



## Rmsobin (Dec 28, 2010)

I know this was discussed several years ago (what I found here) . . .

But can some of you offer your suggestions as to your preferred Mahler Symphonies??

I have at least 1 CD of each symphony, but now want to zero in on adding to what I do have and do so with preferred approaches to Mahler.

My only hook is, no mono. can we just stay with stereo or later sound and not historical early offerings. 

Thanks . . .

(I will ask this same question of Bruckner symphonies)


----------



## Rmsobin (Dec 28, 2010)

Let me share what I have presently on Mahler; collected over the years:

1 - Bernstein / Concertgebouworkest
1-2-3-4 - Horvath / Slovene Phila (Platium)
2 - Kaplan / London SO
3 - Haitink / Chicago SO
4 - Maazel / Berlin RSO
5 - Ormandy - Philadelphia Orch
5 - Nanut / Ljubljana
6 - Szell/ Cleveland
7 - none as of yet . . . 
8 - Gielen / Oper-Muse Frankfurt
8 & 10 - Bernstein / Wiener Phila9 - Von Karajan / Berliner Phila

See, I have some work to do . . .


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

1. Gergiev
2. Kubelik on DG. Perhaps try Gergiev.
3. Haven´t heard Haitink, probably good. A dark horse is Rögner on Berliner Clasics. Very good sound, some very unusual phrasing. Many recommend Horenstein but I haven´t found it that extraordinary until now. 
4. Haven´t heard Maazel´s which is supposed to be one of his best. But: Karajan on EMI, or Gatti.
5. Karajan DG, Tennstedt EMI (somewhat slow, but great phrasing and sound), Suitner on Berliner Classics (quite fast and slender, but good). As far as I remember, Scherchen´s eccentric recording with the Philadelphia Orchestra is in stereo.
6. Karajan or Kondrashin. Some hail Barbirolli, but it is very, very sloooow.
7. Kubelik DG, Barenboim teldec, or Gergiev.
8. Don´t know enough recordings to say something qualified.
9. Kondrashin (less depressing than many other), Tennstedt, Karajan early or late DG.
10. Wigglesworth on BBC, Rattle on EMI (both recordings).

Das Lied von der Erde: Bernstein,Kollo,Ludwig,Israel PO. I vastly prefer this among the 13 owned. Great singing and dedicated playing).


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

1. leinsdorf/bso & giulini/cso
2 kelmperer/phil
3. levine/cso
4. reiner/cso
5 solti/cso
6,7. - no preference
8. don't like it, but i have rattle and solti
9. barbirolli/bpo
10. ormandy/philly

dj


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is an interesting thread that plies some of the same territory covered here.:tiphat:

For my primary post on that topic, see here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

1 - Bernstein/DG or Kubelik/Audite
2 - Klemperer/EMI (the live recording, not the studio)
3 - Boulez/DG
4 - MTT/SFSO
5 - Bernstein/DG
6 - Boulez/DG
7 - Bernstein/DG
8 - Nagano/HM
9 - Rattle/EMI
10 - Rattle/EMI
DLVDE - Klemperer/EMI
Das Klagende Lied - MTT
Lieder - Fischer-Dieskau; Janet Baker


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

1. Walter (my intro to Mahler)
2. Rattle
3. Levine
4. Horenstein
5. Haitink (the one on LPs back in the 70s)
6. Bernstein
7. Levine or Abbado (? haven't really found an ideal 7th)
8. Solti
9. Giulini
10. Rattle (first recording)
Das Lied: Walter Ferrier (sorry mono)

Of course this list changes a lot and Barbirolli, Klemperer and Tennstedt could show up next week. I still need to explore the Zander and Tilson Thomas cycles.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Most of my favorites are by Boulez, but with the 8th my absolute favorite is by Kent Nagano on Harmonia Mundi. Absolutely gorgeous.

In Das Lied von der Erde, I'd highly recommend Fritz Reiner's recording. It's old (1950's) but I'd never know it if the packaging didn't tell me. Beautiful sound, great orchestra and conductor at their peaks, and the singers are two of the best ever recorded in Das Lied.


----------

